# Cryptex Comp. Fountain Pen



## jmbaker79 (Mar 1, 2013)

So here it is....My Exotic Blanks Advanced Beautiful Pen Enty which made the top 21...

This Cryptex Fountain Pen consist of Metallic Blue Acrylic,
and Alternative Ivory. Six free rotating rings have been laser
engraved, and color filled black, with the special text combination. I Lined up "IAP" for the photos but the key word is DELUCA, incase you steal this one and cant figure out how to refill your new writing instrument! Only when the letters are aligned correctly with the inlaid black swaroski crystal, the inner body will extend outward
reveling a push button filler to refill your writing instrument. A
rounded steel key pin (rear end of a now non-functional airbrush needle) smoothly glides through each ring, and locks in
at the bottom ring. Chrome Plated materials, featuring a Heritance
Fountain pen nib. I also included a photo of the rings interior just in case there was any questions as to the realistic function! Was absolutely the most advanced pen I have made to date, and the one that took the absolute longest in production. The next one should go a little easier!


Thanks for your viewing time, and C&C Welcome!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 1, 2013)

NEVER.....have I EVER....seen anything like this pen. :redface: What pen school did you got to? :biggrin: Fantastic work Justin:wink:


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 1, 2013)

Very interesting and uniqe pen Justin!  Great job!


----------



## jmbaker79 (Mar 1, 2013)

Never....Have I Ever...received such an awesome comment...your aus swap pen just went from 10ct to Chrome :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Mar 1, 2013)

THAT is awesome!!!   I've had an idea for that in my head, but I know I wouldn't have had that good of execution first try!!!

That would have been one to put into a contest!!


----------



## jmbaker79 (Mar 1, 2013)

alphageek said:


> THAT is awesome!!!   I've had an idea for that in my head, but I know I wouldn't have had that good of execution first try!!!
> 
> That would have been one to put into a contest!!



I am sure you were busy moderating, but it was entered in the EB Beautiful Contest..just throwing it out there if there was any confusion!
I edited the description for that too.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish we were the judges - definitely would have made my cut.  Very creative design and well executed.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing concept and execution. What a collectors item. Fantastic!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 1, 2013)

I found myself wondering why this one didn't make the final 5.  The only thing I can figure is that the judges didn't think having to enter a combination to access the ink system was user friendly.  Although I suppose it could be just as simple as them liking others more.  


Ed


----------



## RichF (Mar 1, 2013)

This really is a wonderful pen.  I was expecting it in the final as well.  I know for sure that it would have done well in the freestyle.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's out of sight, great work.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 1, 2013)

jmbaker79 said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > THAT is awesome!!!   I've had an idea for that in my head, but I know I wouldn't have had that good of execution first try!!!
> ...



Wow.. guess I just missed it. (And I have NO idea how).... There was a ton of beautiful pens in many of the contests this year.   I didn't have a ton of time besides moderating and puzzles     I did try to see them all, but guess I failed!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2013)

Another one of those thinking outside the box concepts for a pen. Congrads and thanks for showing and sharing. Great to see innovation like this.


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 2, 2013)

This pen got my vote for sure! I was really hoping it was gonna make the to five as well


----------



## Twissy (Mar 2, 2013)

This was my winner Justin purely for the ingenuity and skill of execution! Amazing.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was shocked not seeing this pen in the final. It had my vote from the start.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 2, 2013)

That is a fantastic execution of a novel idea!  Very creative and well done.  I think the only problem was entering the pen in the Beautiful Pen Contest instead of the Freestyle Contest.

Thanks for sharing it,
Eric


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow that pen is just incredible. Just beautiful to look at and the complexity is amazing.


----------



## carpblaster (Mar 2, 2013)

very amazing,any one would be lucky to have a pen like that,great work


----------



## lorbay (Mar 2, 2013)

Absolutely amazing, Fantastic work.
Lin


----------



## MarkD (Mar 2, 2013)

The design and workmanship of this pen is outstanding. I considered it to be one of the best pens of the BASH! Congratulations!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 2, 2013)

This the most original work of art I've ever seen on this forum! GREAT concept, excellent execution. This is a pen that I would love to own!

Keep up the good works!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 2, 2013)

NOTHING says "keep your grubby paws off my fountain pen", like a combination lock!

The more I look at this, the more I want one!


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep, I think maybe the only problem was you put it in the wrong contest.  That is an outstanding pen, great concept, and superb craftsmanship.  Congratulations!


----------



## Triple Crown (Mar 2, 2013)

WOW!!  I loved seeing this in the competition and thank you so much for sharing about it.  From the competition photos, I had no idea how complex it really is!!  So many moving parts to unlock it and make it work!  The detail is just phenomenal!  _Work of art _is true - a masterpiece!!!  Thanks again for sharing about it! 

Greg


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2013)

If we (me,myself & I) had been judges, you would have had 3 more votes.

Great idea, fabulous workmanship and a superb peice of art. :star::star::star::star::star:

Ray


----------



## jmbaker79 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Everyone for the kind comments! This one was made for the advanced beautiful pen competition, and that is why it was entered there. I want to be put up against the best competition out there, and IMHO thats what the ABPC was about. While the freestyle comp had some neat stuff, I would have been 1000x more proud to have placed in this comp. I had a plan for a freestyle pen, but it will be next year before it comes to life. Perhaps we needed a peoples choice award for me to have place in the top 5. At the end of the day, I am happy with my effort. I received such awesome comments here, there, and through PM that I absolutely feel like a winner! Thanks Again, and I will get em next year!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 3, 2013)

First thing that came to mind was the movie Tom Hanks was in where he had to decrypt the item to get the scroll...."Apple", if I remember correctly!?!?!?


Love it!!






Scott (is there a scroll in there) B


----------



## skiprat (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely superb craftsmanship !!  I'm just as stunned as everyone else that this one didn't win, let alone make the top five!! This is why we need member polls instead of selected judges.:wink:


----------



## johncrane (Mar 3, 2013)

AWESOME PEN I think it would of done well in the Free style Comp, never mind Justin! there's always next year mate.


----------



## BradG (Mar 3, 2013)

very, very well done. im impressed


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 6, 2013)

Justin,

Any chance I can talk you into coming a Raleigh chapter meeting?  It would be great to see your pen(s) in person.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## jmbaker79 (Mar 6, 2013)

Eric, I always tell the wife, " Hey I am going to the Raleigh Meeting on this date" and I either forget or usually we have cakes to make, or.....I promise I am coming someday! I would love to contribute, and be a part of the group there! Ya dont have to twist my arm!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 6, 2013)

Loved this pen in the contest. Great job man. This is one of the coolest pens I've ever seen.


----------

